# Hot Cheese Bavarian...Low Fat + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Oct 27, 2002)

HOT CHEESE BAVARIAN 

Makes: 2 Servings 
Source: "1,001 Recipes For People with Diabetes" by Surrey Books 

2 slices rye bread, toasted 
- 2 teaspoons margarine 
- 1/4 cup sauerkraut, well rinsed, drained 
- 1/4 cup thinly sliced cabbage or rinsed, drained sauerkraut 
- 1/2 medium tomato, sliced 
- 4 ounces sliced reduced-fat mozzarella cheese 

DIRECTIONS 

Spread bread with margarine. Top with combined sauerkraut, 
cabbage, sliced tomato, and cheese. broil 6 inches from heat 
source until golden and bubbly, 3 to 4 minutes. 

Nutritional Information Per Serving: Calories: 218, Fat: 5 g, Cholesterol: 0 mg, Sodium: 765 mg, Protein: 21.2 g, Carbohydrate: 21.9 g ++++ Diabetic Exchanges: 1 Vegetable, 1 Bread, 2 Meat


----------

